# Mini Lombardy Poplar



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have little knowledge, and even less interest, in gardening. I can't even remember the number of the zone I live in (western New York). I need help.

Is there any plant that would pass for a 1:29 Lombardy Poplar? I have a narrow strip that would benefit from a row of tall, narrow trees. Scale-wise, I guess they'd be 15-20 inches tall. Probably about three inches in diameter. Preferably something that wouldn't die simply because Mr. Black Thumb just looked at them.

I remember, back when I was a kid in Buffalo, there was a stand of Lombardys that ran next to the NY Central yards along Rte. 20 (Broadway) in Sloan/Depew. Miles long. They'd be perfect for my needs, if Mom Nature made 'em in G.

JackM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Arbovitae would probably work good. About $5 at Walmart.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Is he not looking for scale size, not full size ! 


doug c


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Perhaps a row of miniature evergreens would achieve close to the desired look? I'm not familiar with Wester New York, but if one could find a local nursery that stocks true miniatures and dwarfs, you might just find something that suits your fancy. While dwarf Alberta spruce are very popular, I have very limited space and the true miniatures supposedly have a ten year maturity height of around three feet. Well, those that survive the great Labrador retriever that eats tree will anyhow. 

I recently purchased a variety of true miniatures, including hemlock, Norway spruce and myrtle. The myrtle has tiny flowers. All of these miniatures are starting out tiny, perhaps ten inches high, by my estimate. 

One alleged benefit of the small stuff is that a "black thumb," as you put it, might be something of an advantage, as a failure to feed can be seen as deliberate. If you can dig a good hole, odds of success may be good. ;-) Good luck!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just keep the Arbovitae trimmed down Doug, works great!


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just reading the latest issue of Garden Railways and there in the garden section was something called " Sky Pencil " Sure looked like a mineature Lombardy Poplar to me.If I was looking for the same I might look into this.
Fred


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought since we had a name we should also have a picture. 
Form some of the other images Google found it looks like this would need pruning to keep small like the arbovitae, but it looks pretty good.


----------

